# Leaked Transcript Shows GEICO's Stance Against Uber, Lyft



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Leaked-transcript-shows-Geico-s-stance-against-5910113.php


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

"Uber and Lyft declined to comment"

Bullshit!

*Uber has commented in public throughout the U.S. by stating this BALDFACED LIE to potential drivers:*

*"Most personal auto insurance policies cover" *

Here is reality from AllState:

"Allstate personal auto policies do not provide coverage if the car is for-hire, so *the car and its owner-operator are excluded from personal auto coverage *when used in this manner,"

Here is reality from State Farm:

"We do not insure livery use, therefore, customers should not depend on their personal auto insurance coverage to protect them while driving for a ride-sharing service like Uber or Lyft," "A commercial auto insurance policy is needed to insure against livery use exposures."

There is an intentional fraud and enticement in play with Uber's misrepresentations. I can't believe Uber or Lyft hasn't taken the time to simply pick up the phone and call ANY of these companies? I mean major WTF!?

Even well beyond that, they have ACTIVELY lobbied and promoted with public regulatory agencies *for drivers NOT having to do that.*

We all know pretty well by now that drivers of ride share in this matter of insurance are:

A. Misled
B. Ignorant
C. Uninformed
D. Intentionally all of the above


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

The "just say anything that works" culture.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

At this point, any drivers that have been involved in on-line accidents are likely eligible for a class-action suit.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Let me state the fact that i'am a not an insurance expert.Correct me if i'am wrong by all means.
1)Insurance comp. are there to make money and be profitable (as a comp. and before their investor etc.) 
2)fact is there are hundreds of thousand uber x drivers out there and most likely there are thousands of accidents that involve uber activities . 
3)out of those thousands accidents most covered by personal policies (not disclosing, lying or having no choice) . Never heard or know anyone that uber policy covered their accidents but know personally three uber x drivers that they went thru own ins. policies .
4)when insurance comp. collect their data(not bing profitable,more risk or risk pool whatever you call it) they WILL increase the premiums not only drivers that were involved in an accidents but to ALL policy holders.
5)If all of this above is correct we will see big hikes on our ins. premium next year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Interestingly, my car insurance policy renews December 1, but no letter or questions about ride share, even though my occupation is listed as self employed chauffeur. The policy does specifically state that driving for hire to transport goods or passengers is not covered. Disclosure- I drive clients in their own vehicles, not mine, and I don't do Uber or Lyft.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

speedyk said:


> The "just say anything that works" culture.


ugh, so true. There is no honor left among men.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Let me state the fact that i'am a not an insurance expert.Correct me if i'am wrong by all means.
> 1)Insurance comp. are there to make money and be profitable (as a comp. and before their investor etc.)
> 2)fact is there are hundreds of thousand uber x drivers out there and most likely there are thousands of accidents that involve uber activities .
> 3)out of those thousands accidents most covered by personal policies (not disclosing, lying or having no choice) . Never heard or know anyone that uber policy covered their accidents but know personally three uber x drivers that they went thru own ins. policies .
> ...


Have any of you ever read the back of a Major League Baseball ticket? There is a section in there about being hit with a baseball and no liability for suck. However a person was hit and sued. They won. It was stated that since they had not explained it to each person individually they were liable.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> "Uber and Lyft declined to comment"
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> ...


Yeah....take THAT Sean. Sean?? Oh Sean...where are you?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I'm glad you aren't in insurance or legal fields. I'm done with the subject.


Well Duh!
What can you possibly say to counter what major personal auto insurers are saying!
Your precious gem of a post on Insurance companies databases not being searchable for Vehicle Plates isn't going to pass the smell test anymore:


Sean O'Gorman said:


> No insurance company is doing this, especially not agents. Why would an agent spend their own money to record *license plates, which often are not searchable in policyholder databases*, to get rid of business?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...icy-revocation-officials-say.6356/#post-77873


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I'm glad you aren't in insurance or legal fields I'm done with the subject.


Advice to disregard written personal auto insurance policy statements by a supposed adjuster no less is a punishable offense Sean.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha anyone read the comments on that article??


lacerator

Rank 3786
How long before it leaks that Uber threatened to dismantle and sabotage Geico?

Frankly, I'm amazed they have gotten as far as they have. I for one would not pay for a ride in someones dog-hair covered, cigarette stinking PERSONAL vehicle and risk injury at the hands of their bigoted, jobless, religious fanatic drivers.

Everything he described....MAKES ME THINK OF A TAXI!! hahah


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Interestingly, my car insurance policy renews December 1, but no letter or questions about ride share, even though my occupation is listed as self employed chauffeur. The policy does specifically state that driving for hire to transport goods or passengers is not covered. Disclosure- I drive clients in their own vehicles, not mine, and I don't do Uber or Lyft.


Perhaps they assumed you are smart enough to read your policy. Technically that is all they have to do, they could just continue to collect on someone they believe to be driving their car for hire, then just deny and drop at Time of accident. Now THATs innovative revenue generation!!!! Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Leaked-transcript-shows-Geico-s-stance-against-5910113.php


Perhaps we should look at it another way. Geico isn't taking a stance AGAINST UBER.

Geico is merely protecting its pool of non-commercial vehicle users from carrying and paying for additional risk generated by commercial usage of vehicles.

Mums and Dads are charged a insurance premium for driving around like Mums and Dads. Their premiums will rise if other policy holders in the same insurance category have increased claims.

Geico are protecting its private vehicle insurance policy holders.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Perhaps we should look at it another way. Geico isn't taking a stance AGAINST UBER.
> 
> Geico is merely protecting its pool of non-commercial vehicle users from carrying and paying for additional risk generated by commercial usage of vehicles.
> 
> ...


This is exactly right! We don't want the Mums and Dads subsidizing Uber!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had Geico for ages. In an effort to stay above board and honest, I called them and asked them about my options if I were to decide to do rideshare. They asked if I were currently driving on a rideshare program and I told them "No, I was just thinking about it and wanted to look into what I needed to do to stay legal." The rep said that was good because she would have cancelled my coverage immediately if I had admitted driving on my personal insurance.

I told her I that I had already advised her up front that I was looking into what I needed to do to stay legal and abide by their rules and I could do without the scare tactics and bullshit and that I would just take my home and auto and other insurance somewhere with more sense and less attitude. She apologized and I ended up with a special "rideshare policy" they already had in the works and it cost about $12 a month more than what I was paying already. 

Did anyone know they have a rideshare driver policy? Go figure.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol All they gotta do is write a policy for rideshare drivers. It's on them if they don't want to cash in on the tnc economy. 

No sure why they hate rideshare drivers so much but that's their loss. They are simply losing money by not offering it as an option and alienating drivers.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> I've had Geico for ages. In an effort to stay above board and honest, I called them and asked them about my options if I were to decide to do rideshare. They asked if I were currently driving on a rideshare program and I told them "No, I was just thinking about it and wanted to look into what I needed to do to stay legal." The rep said that was good because she would have cancelled my coverage immediately if I had admitted driving on my personal insurance.
> 
> I told her I that I had already advised her up front that I was looking into what I needed to do to stay legal and abide by their rules and I could do without the scare tactics and bullshit and that I would just take my home and auto and other insurance somewhere with more sense and less attitude. She apologized and I ended up with a special "rideshare policy" they already had in the works and it cost about $12 a month more than what I was paying already.
> 
> Did anyone know they have a rideshare driver policy? Go figure.


Mine went up 12 a month the first year. Second year it went up 80. Be warned. Going to try the others as they've more options available in Virginia now


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol All they gotta do is write a policy for rideshare drivers. It's on them if they don't want to cash in on the tnc economy.
> 
> No sure why they hate rideshare drivers so much but that's their loss. They are simply losing money by not offering it as an option and alienating drivers.


You're optimistic
If regular insurers wrote rideshare policies they would be higher premium than taxi premiums.
At least a taxi driver is vetted properly and has shifts.
Uber and Lyft are an actuarial nightmare- is it a private car, or a taxi?
An insurance company is in business to take in more premiums than pay outs.
When Massachusetts was threatening rideshare massport insurance requirements, a member here looked into getting full Uber Livery coverage.
The biggest livery insurer in the state quoted him a premium which was double normal livery coverage.

The explanation? "Uber is an unknown factor, driven by amateur drivers. Our carrier needs to charge this premium in order to cover all unknown variables".


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Mine went up 12 a month the first year. Second year it went up 80. Be warned. Going to try the others as they've more options available in Virginia now



View attachment 52429


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're high on drugs.
> If regular insurers wrote rideshare policies they would be higher premium than taxi premiums.
> At least a taxi driver is vetted properly and has shifts.
> Uber and Lyft are an actuarial nightmare- is it a private car, or a taxi?
> ...


They have them. They offer them. I bought one. It was $12 more per month.


----------

